# Kayaking/Kayak fishing



## Divine Wind

Any kayakers here?  Not an open ocean or white water kayaker year.  I just like toodling on the Trinity River or in a lake and occasionally tossing in a fishing line.


----------



## The Infidel

Looks like fun.

Ive been about 3 miles offshore in an ocean kayak, but never ran any rivers.

Good luck & have fun.


----------



## random3434

I just went Kayaking on the Bay side of the Gulf of Mexico on Wednesday. Loved it, we paddled through a manatee area, didn't see any but it was lovely! 

Do it here on lakes, since Indy is landlocked. I love to canoe too.


----------



## Grace

I used to kayak in the bay, but haven't in a very long time. I miss it.


----------



## uscitizen

What kind of bait do you use to fish for Kayaks?


----------



## Divine Wind

Echo Zulu said:


> I just went Kayaking on the Bay side of the Gulf of Mexico on Wednesday. Loved it, we paddled through a manatee area, didn't see any but it was lovely!
> 
> Do it here on lakes, since Indy is landlocked. I love to canoe too.



Great!  Was that in Tampa? 

I like it because it's cheap fun.  If I had a boat, there is  insurance, registration, fuel and maintenance.  If it just sat in the garage, I'd feel guilty at the expense.  With kayaks (mine are used and less than $300 each), the cost is only in buying the boat.  It's nice to throw them on a trailer and go anywhere (no ramp needed) anytime I feel like it....or not. 



uscitizen said:


> What kind of bait do you use to fish for Kayaks?


It depends on the fishing; lures for Bass and Crappie, stink bait for Catfish.  Same as shore or any other kind of fishing.  The nice thing about kayaks is they are light enough to carry and toss in the water anywhere and allow the option of reaching areas not accessible by shore fishermen or bigger boats.  I've been up creeks (_with_ a paddle!) that were only 3 feet wide and a couple inches deep.  Not good for fishing, but it shows the versatility of a kayak.

My kayak trailer I built in welding class from an old garbage trailer.  The uprights are salvaged railings from the community college.  Total cost, about $250 in parts and paint.


----------



## random3434

We were about an hour south of Tampa in Long Boat Key. Took 3 teens and 2 adults Kayaking, they all enjoyed it very much! I want to do more here, and would like to own one soon, like you said, it's a great inexpensive investment that pays off in hours of great fun! And easy to travel with to get to any body of water you want!


----------



## Missourian

Divine.Wind said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just went Kayaking on the Bay side of the Gulf of Mexico on Wednesday. Loved it, we paddled through a manatee area, didn't see any but it was lovely!
> 
> Do it here on lakes, since Indy is landlocked. I love to canoe too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great!  Was that in Tampa?
> 
> I like it because it's cheap fun.  If I had a boat, there is  insurance, registration, fuel and maintenance.  If it just sat in the garage, I'd feel guilty at the expense.  With kayaks (mine are used and less than $300 each), the cost is only in buying the boat.  It's nice to throw them on a trailer and go anywhere (no ramp needed) anytime I feel like it....or not.
> 
> 
> 
> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of bait do you use to fish for Kayaks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It depends on the fishing; lures for Bass and Crappie, stink bait for Catfish.  Same as shore or any other kind of fishing.  The nice thing about kayaks is they are light enough to carry and toss in the water anywhere and allow the option of reaching areas not accessible by shore fishermen or bigger boats.  I've been up creeks (_with_ a paddle!) that were only 3 feet wide and a couple inches deep.  Not good for fishing, but it shows the versatility of a kayak.
> 
> My kayak trailer I built in welding class from an old garbage trailer.  The uprights are salvaged railings from the community college.  Total cost, about $250 in parts and paint.
Click to expand...


What did you use to paint your trailer?  It looks great.

I'm in the middle of rebuilding a trailer today...just received the new fenders from the Postman.


----------



## Sallow

I've done is several times. Very fun stuff.


----------



## Divine Wind

Missourian said:


> What did you use to paint your trailer?  It looks great.
> 
> I'm in the middle of rebuilding a trailer today...just received the new fenders from the Postman.



Air compressor, $15 spray gun from China via Harbor Freight and Rustoleum.  I used the heavy duty primer for a first coat and "sunrise"(?) red for the second.  I've painted a few projects using this setup.  It's not showroom quality, but it's decent looking and, more importantly, durable. 

What is your trailer project?

My current project is turning an old 19-foot steel boat trailer into a utility trailer although I'm entertaining the idea of making a camping/kayak trailer using a steel frame of 2 inch angle iron and 4X8 foot sheets of plywood for the top, bottom and two long sides.


----------



## Missourian

Trailer I'm working on






This was the previous owners idea of an adequate replacement fender






^ see thant angle iron?  Welded everywhere.​

And whoever originally built the trailer just left the crossbeams of whatever it use to be:





Got the new fenders...need to cut off the other fender and fabricate some brackets,  sand and paint.


----------



## Missourian

I bought a cup gun from harbor freight the other day...but I've never used one before.

Did you have prior experience before you shot that trailer?


----------



## Divine Wind

Good project, Missourian.  Are you rebuilding it to carry the boat in the background?


----------



## Missourian

Divine.Wind said:


> My current project is turning an old 19-foot steel boat trailer into a utility trailer although I'm entertaining the idea of making a camping/kayak trailer using a steel frame of 2 inch angle iron and 4X8 foot sheets of plywood for the top, bottom and two long sides.




Sweet project...I've often considered transforming my 16 ft utility into a camper/ATV/canoe trailer.


----------



## Divine Wind

Missourian said:


> I bought a cup gun from harbor freight the other day...but I've never used one before.
> 
> Did you have prior experience before you shot that trailer?



Not a bit!  At least not with a compressor and gun, just spray cans, so I knew to keep it light and moving.  After that it was just follow the directions then trial and error.  Setting it up on saw horses allowed me to shoot a bit of the bottom before doing the top. This sped things up a bit since having patience to dry is a must and time consuming.


----------



## Missourian

Divine.Wind said:


> Good project, Missourian.  Are you rebuilding it to carry the boat in the background?




Yes...it needs some TLC and a coat of paint too.

I have some spray Aircraft Remover...going to see if it will take the old paint off the boat this afternoon.


----------



## Grace

Ya need to build a tumbleweed home, then when you go kayaking, you can just take a nap afterwards, then clean the fish, then cook it.

Tumbleweed Tiny House Company

He builds his on old trailer frames...like for a car or truck trailer.


----------



## Missourian

Divine.Wind said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bought a cup gun from harbor freight the other day...but I've never used one before.
> 
> Did you have prior experience before you shot that trailer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a bit!  At least not with a compressor and gun, just spray cans, so I knew to keep it light and moving.  After that it was just follow the directions then trial and error.  Setting it up on saw horses allowed me to shoot a bit of the bottom before doing the top. This sped things up a bit since having patience to dry is a must and time consuming.
Click to expand...



Good deal...that gives me hope.  If mine turns out looking half as good as yours,  I'll be happy.


----------



## Divine Wind

Missourian said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good project, Missourian.  Are you rebuilding it to carry the boat in the background?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes...it needs some TLC and a coat of paint too.
> 
> I have some spray Aircraft Remover...going to see if it will take the old paint off the boat this afternoon.
Click to expand...


That might do it, but a good 4.5 inch angle grinder is a good tool.  Fit it with a good wire brush and it will take the paint and rust down to the metal or at least knock off the big chunks depending how long you want to spend on it.

As you know, "prep" takes a lot longer than painting or welding.


----------



## Divine Wind

Missourian said:


> Good deal...that gives me hope.  If mine turns out looking half as good as yours,  I'll be happy.


Thanks.  Although I was happy with how it turned out, part of the good looks is attributable to being over 10 feet away. 

To make it easier, I disassembled it, dropping the wheels and axle to make the frame light enough to pick up and move around to ease painting top and bottom.


----------



## Missourian

Divine.Wind said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good project, Missourian.  Are you rebuilding it to carry the boat in the background?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes...it needs some TLC and a coat of paint too.
> 
> I have some spray Aircraft Remover...going to see if it will take the old paint off the boat this afternoon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That might do it, but a good 4.5 inch angle grinder is a good tool.  Fit it with a good wire brush and it will take the paint and rust down to the metal or at least knock off the big chunks depending how long you want to spend on it.
> 
> As you know, "prep" takes a lot longer than painting or welding.
Click to expand...



Ain't that the truth.

But,  if you have an all metal project with absolutely no rubber or plastic whatsoever,  the brush on Aircraft Remover is amazing.

I'm trying the spray today,  but if it doesn't work,  I'll get some brush on and take some before and after pictures...the paint shrivels up and falls off.  Saves hours of prep time.

I'm revved up to get back too it now...thanks for the info and advice.


----------



## rightwinger

I have two kayaks

1. 2 person Old Towne Loon 16 foot that I use for touring and kayak camping

2. 12 foot Wilderness Systems tarpon sit on top for fishing and taking in the surf


----------



## Divine Wind

Sweet looking kayaks.  My second kayak is a two-seater sit-upon, but not a fishing one and not nearly as nice as yours.  No storage on it except a small open area behind the rear seat.


----------



## Divine Wind

Missourian said:


> take some before and after pictures...the paint shrivels up and falls off.  Saves hours of prep time.
> 
> I'm revved up to get back too it now...thanks for the info and advice.



No problem and looking forward to the pics.   

I've never used the Aircraft Remover.   What kind of respirator do you use?


----------



## Missourian

Divine.Wind said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> take some before and after pictures...the paint shrivels up and falls off.  Saves hours of prep time.
> 
> I'm revved up to get back too it now...thanks for the info and advice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No problem and looking forward to the pics.
> 
> I've never used the Aircraft Remover.   What kind of respirator do you use?
Click to expand...



Just a cheap 3M three layer mask from Wal-mart...$5.


----------



## Missourian

Got sidetracked on my project,  but I'm almost done now...


Started here...







Stripped 'er down...






​

And primered 'er up...






Tomorrow,  weather permitting...applying the paint.


----------



## freedombecki

Really nice effort, Missourian.


----------



## freedombecki

Our future "kayak" - it'll probably take both of us to get around in it, too.


----------



## LordBrownTrout

rightwinger said:


> I have two kayaks
> 
> 1. 2 person Old Towne Loon 16 foot that I use for touring and kayak camping
> 
> 2. 12 foot Wilderness Systems tarpon sit on top for fishing and taking in the surf




Those are sweet looking, rw.  Do you do any surf flyfishing?


----------



## LordBrownTrout

That's a beautiful looking trailer, Divine.


----------



## Missourian

Major Painting is complete:  






Using the cup gun was not as difficult as I had imagined,  once I got the hang of it.


Thanks for the advice DW.


----------



## Missourian

All done 








Boats next


----------



## LordBrownTrout

Missourian said:


> All done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boats next



I went backwards on you, lol!!  I bought a 73 Glastron boat with trailor about 13 years ago and restored it.  The motor was in great condition so all it needed was a tune-uo and repairs to the tri-hull.  The trailor was just horrible looking though.  I should have put a little work into it but didn't.


----------



## Kevinthedog

Divine.Wind said:


> Any kayakers here?  Not an open ocean or white water kayaker year.  I just like toodling on the Trinity River or in a lake and occasionally tossing in a fishing line.



I have caught many fish on my sea kayak. A large silver was the scariest. He jumped all over the place. Plus, the silvers were jumping, I had 2 of them hit me. it hurts!!!!


----------



## Divine Wind

Missourian said:


> All done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boats next



Looks great, Missourian!   First time restorations are the hardest, but once you have the learning and the equipment, it gets a lot easier.


----------



## Divine Wind

Kevinthedog said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any kayakers here?  Not an open ocean or white water kayaker year.  I just like toodling on the Trinity River or in a lake and occasionally tossing in a fishing line.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have caught many fish on my sea kayak. A large silver was the scariest. He jumped all over the place. Plus, the silvers were jumping, I had 2 of them hit me. it hurts!!!!
Click to expand...


Silver?  As in salmon?  That's a big fish on a kayak!


----------



## Kevinthedog

Divine.Wind said:


> Kevinthedog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any kayakers here?  Not an open ocean or white water kayaker year.  I just like toodling on the Trinity River or in a lake and occasionally tossing in a fishing line.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have caught many fish on my sea kayak. A large silver was the scariest. He jumped all over the place. Plus, the silvers were jumping, I had 2 of them hit me. it hurts!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Silver?  As in salmon?  That's a big fish on a kayak!
Click to expand...


yup, and it was a large one too! probably my scariest catch on my kayak ever. next spring we're gonna try for halibut. they come in close to shore in the spring, and there is a cult of kayakers who go after them. I will go with my wife, for literally her support, 2 kayaks podding are nicely stable!


----------



## Kevinthedog

How come I cant get my jpegs to work here? Any suggestions?


----------



## Missourian

Kevinthedog said:


> How come I cant get my jpegs to work here? Any suggestions?


[IMG ]your jpeg url here[/IMG]​.....But leave this space out ^



I left a space between the G and the ] to keep vBulletin from reading it as code.


----------



## Divine Wind

Kevinthedog said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Silver?  As in salmon?  That's a big fish on a kayak!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yup, and it was a large one too! probably my scariest catch on my kayak ever. next spring we're gonna try for halibut. they come in close to shore in the spring, and there is a cult of kayakers who go after them. I will go with my wife, for literally her support, 2 kayaks podding are nicely stable!
Click to expand...


Sounds like a lot of fun, Kevin.  Hope you have a great time.


----------



## Divine Wind

Missourian said:


> Kevinthedog said:
> 
> 
> 
> How come I cant get my jpegs to work here? Any suggestions?
> 
> 
> 
> [IMG ]your jpeg url here[/IMG]​.....But leave this space out ^
> 
> I left a space between the G and the ] to keep vBulletin from reading it as code.
Click to expand...


True.  It also helps to upload your pictures to a free picture website like *ImageShack* or *Photobucket*.


----------



## Missourian

Divine.Wind said:


> My current project is turning an old 19-foot steel boat trailer into a utility trailer although I'm entertaining the idea of making a camping/kayak trailer using a steel frame of 2 inch angle iron and 4X8 foot sheets of plywood for the top, bottom and two long sides.




Hey DW,  there is a great article in this months Backwoodsman Magazine...How to Build a Travel Trailer.

Backwoodsman Magazine


----------



## Divine Wind

Missourian said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> My current project is turning an old 19-foot steel boat trailer into a utility trailer although I'm entertaining the idea of making a camping/kayak trailer using a steel frame of 2 inch angle iron and 4X8 foot sheets of plywood for the top, bottom and two long sides.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey DW,  there is a great article in this months Backwoodsman Magazine...How to Build a Travel Trailer.
> 
> Backwoodsman Magazine
Click to expand...


Great project and something I've been thinking about; a combination mini-camper and dual kayak carrier.   Something like *this*, but the wood work part is a bit daunting for me.  I was thinking of something metal-framed using 8x4 plywood sheets on the long sides, top and bottom with an A-frame nose to store kayak accessories and a solar-powered battery and small AC unit.

This project is a little easier:


----------



## Divine Wind

I was trying to find a teardrop camper trailer project which I'd seen before and came across this pop-up offroad trailer project.  Most of it is standard stuff but note the differential coupling to allow the trailer connection to bend and twist off road:
Overlander 4WD :: View topic - Off-Road Camper Trailer Project - More work completed Nov 07


----------



## Missourian

Divine.Wind said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> My current project is turning an old 19-foot steel boat trailer into a utility trailer although I'm entertaining the idea of making a camping/kayak trailer using a steel frame of 2 inch angle iron and 4X8 foot sheets of plywood for the top, bottom and two long sides.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey DW,  there is a great article in this months Backwoodsman Magazine...How to Build a Travel Trailer.
> 
> Backwoodsman Magazine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Great project and something I've been thinking about; a combination mini-camper and dual kayak carrier.   Something like *this*, but the wood work part is a bit daunting for me.  I was thinking of something metal-framed using 8x4 plywood sheets on the long sides, top and bottom with an A-frame nose to store kayak accessories and a solar-powered battery and small AC unit.
> 
> This project is a little easier:
Click to expand...



I may beat you to this one.

That rear hatch looks like it might be difficult tho.


----------



## freedombecki

Divine.Wind said:


> I was trying to find a teardrop camper trailer project which I'd seen before and came across this pop-up offroad trailer project.  Most of it is standard stuff but note the differential coupling to allow the trailer connection to bend and twist off road:
> Overlander 4WD :: View topic - Off-Road Camper Trailer Project - More work completed Nov 07


That's really something to be able to figure out, DW.


----------



## Missourian

Missourian said:


>




Project finally completed:







^ Boat stripped and masked






^ Primed








^  Painted







^  All done.  
​


----------



## Dabs

Kudos to those that do go kayak fishing, or just get their ass into a kayak.
They scare the bee-jeebies outta me, just looking at them. Your lower half of your body, fits sort of snug, amirite??..in one of those things??..leaving only your upper body visible.
If that sucker tips over, what keeps your ass from drowning??


----------

